# Magic Oil



## loupitou06 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the review,

May I ask you when did you buy this, I found it online but was wondering if you had a local supplier.

Thanks


----------



## Smeric28 (Jun 2, 2009)

bout 2 weeks ago at woodcraft. I bought from an actual store not offline, though it's listed on their website www.woodcraft.com


----------



## brewtang (Oct 12, 2008)

It's also to spray on the inside of your saw cabinet to help the dust fall down to the collection port.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the post…I just purchased a well used DeWalt 733 planer that appears to have been in an unheated workspace for most of its life. Woodcraft is about 20 minutes away , so I think I'll invest another $10 on my latest investment : )


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

good review


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Yet another great product I can't get in Norway. Anybody got some antidepressants?


----------



## chickenhelmet (May 1, 2009)

Good tip! I also like to buy old tools and restore.


----------



## ursus (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice tip. Another product that is outstanding for the restorer is Aero Kroil made by Kano Labs in Nashville. A friend that retired from DuPont maintenance said it is the best penetrating oil out there, and I find it does a great job….better than WD40, which was designed to remove moisture. I also use Amsoil MP as a penetrating oil and protectant. Amsoil synthetic products are outstand - I use many.


----------

